# Flying banana



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 28, 2015)

Hey guys/gals,
I just thought i'd share some long overdue photos of the guitar I finished making a while ago.
I've since added a few quarter tone frets on positions 2,3,5,7,9 and 12, but forgot to take any photos.
It's not your average shred machine, but hopefully a few of you enjoy wacky shapes and 60's japanese flavour as much as i do


----------



## jwade (Nov 29, 2015)

Really like that, very unique/interesting shape.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks man 
here's some more pics, including with the quarter tone frets.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 29, 2015)

That's some funky-ass .... you got going there, brother. I love the design, the old school pups, and then microtonal frets. It's like the past meets the future. Can you be in charge of design if I ever do a retro Japanese superhero movie?  But seriously, this is one of the coolest and most original things I've seen on here.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 29, 2015)

Hollowway said:


> That's some funky-ass .... you got going there, brother. I love the design, the old school pups, and then microtonal frets. It's like the past meets the future. Can you be in charge of design if I ever do a retro Japanese superhero movie?  But seriously, this is one of the coolest and most original things I've seen on here.



thanks mate that means alot 
the design was fun as hell to work with as i'm really keen to build some weird retro stuff now, it's cool to know people dig it 
i'd love to have anything to do with a retro japanese superhero movie


----------



## CaptainD00M (Nov 29, 2015)

Dude that is like a Gretsch Billy-bo mated with a Diddly-bo. I dig it, until you put those quarter note frets in I would have insisted on a badass cover of La-Grange or something but now id just like to hear how you use them quarter notes.

Cool work man.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 29, 2015)

+10 Style points for taking the picture in front of a similarly colored background.


----------



## Mehnike (Nov 29, 2015)

Completely awesome build! Those added frets are so cool lookin! Cool headstock inlay(?) too.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 29, 2015)

Mehnike said:


> Completely awesome build! Those added frets are so cool lookin! Cool headstock inlay(?) too.



Thanks man  It's not an inlay, just a logo, but i do plan on inlaying it on future builds. specs for the interested:

Body Timber:
Silver Silkwood

Neck:
Bolt on quarter-swan birdseye maple

Fingerboard:
Rosewood

Fingerboard Radius:
12 inches

Fret Markers:
2mm plastic dots

Scale:
25.5

Fret Wire:
Jim Dunlop 6105

Bridge:
wilkinson short tele

Finish:
Satin "banana yellow"

Machines: 
vintage style 6 on a plate

Bridge Pick Up:
GFS NYII bridge pickup

Neck Pick Up:
GFS NYII neck pickup

Controls:
Master Volume
3 way switch


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 30, 2015)

What does the logo mean? Is it a 2E or ZE, or...?


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 30, 2015)

it's ZE, just my initials 
I also got an artist friend to up draw something with the brief of "flying banana"





I think he nailed it
his work can be found at: http://kitbennett.tumblr.com/


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Dec 5, 2015)

Jay Rocking the flying banana:
https://youtu.be/bvSKgWBHIOE


----------



## jwade (Dec 5, 2015)

I dig that, a lot.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 5, 2015)

Wait, you know Jay Watson??!!!!


----------



## MoshJosh (Dec 5, 2015)

Really dig this guitar, lots of mojo! The body, and especially the heel are really interesting.

Also dig the logo!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Dec 5, 2015)

Hollowway said:


> Wait, you know Jay Watson??!!!!



Not really, i've met him a few times and he's been a legend though.


----------



## scroa3 (Dec 20, 2016)

Is that microtonal one Stu's from King Gizzard?


----------



## ixlramp (Dec 30, 2016)

It is, the Flying Microtonal Banana itself! The worlds most famous microtonal guitar.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-i1XZc8ZwA


----------



## jwade (Aug 3, 2018)

It’s funny, an artist I follow on Instagram started posting pictures of a pin he’s made for King Gizzard of your guitar:


https://www.instagram.com/p/BmB73zqATO3/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=wexx8tdb9yf3

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bl6jLj2gE6p/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1abm9t2zri7lx


----------



## lewis (Aug 4, 2018)

Pictures are not working for me?


----------



## neotronic (Aug 7, 2018)

lewis said:


> Pictures are not working for me?


For me neither. It's been over 2 years since the OP, so I guess they are gone for good.


----------

